
A Vaccine with a Poison Pill - feross
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-05-22/a-vaccine-with-a-poison-pill
======
dsalzman
Podcast link of article - [https://anchor.fm/talking-money-
stuff/episodes/A-Vaccine-Wit...](https://anchor.fm/talking-money-
stuff/episodes/A-Vaccine-With-a-Poison-Pill-eee11c)

